# Ibuprofen in 2ww



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Feeling very stupid, but having had my iui last Tuesday, I wrenched my thumb at the weekend. As it was hurting to write at work i've taken 0.4mg of ibuprofen each day this week. I then got round to reading the clinic information which says to avoid this! I've looked online, and I've found that it can interfere with implantation, but no information about the dose needed for this to happen. Is there any more detailed information? Should I give up hope for this cycle? Can't believe I've been such an idiot!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The evidence linking NSAIDs (the class of drug ibuprofen belongs to) to delay in ovulation relates to long term/chronic use of this medicine rather than one off occasional dosing. The maximum dose of ibuprofen per day is 2.4g.
I wouldn't worry about it too much, try and keep positive for your cycle   If ibuprofen truly caused issues with embryo implantation it would not be sold on the worldwide market available in every corner shop for women to buy 

Lots of     for the remiander of the 2ww.
Maz x


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Maz, that's reassuring!


----------

